# Heavy Rain



## Lord Yu (May 24, 2009)

Link removed
Graphics unimpressive with strange looking animation, voice acting awful, gameplay still looks interesting.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 24, 2009)

*HEAVY RAIN​*
​
Heavy Rain is an upcoming PlayStation 3 video game being developed by French studio, Quantic Dream. The game is being directed by Quantic Dream's founder and CEO David Cage, who also wrote and directed the studio's two previous games, Omikron: The Nomad Soul and Fahrenheit. The game is scheduled to be released on February 18, 2010. David Cage has confirmed a demo, but the Quantic Dream team it's still choosing what "Scene" of the game shall be used for the demo.

Details about the plot of Heavy Rain remain scarce. Director David Cage has stated that Heavy Rain would be "a very dark film noir thriller with mature themes", without any supernatural elements, and that "the real message [of the game] is about how far you're willing to go to save someone you love."

In an interview with Dutch magazine Chief in 2008, David Cage gave a brief overview of Heavy Rain's narrative and ambitions. A translation was then made on Kotaku's site, which read as follows:



> "Heavy Rain is about normal people who have landed in extraordinary situations. I wanted a much more personal story. The first thing that came to my mind, as a father of two little boys, was that the main theme should simply be a father's love for his son. This is not a game about saving the princess or the world. Its purely about a father's love. The main story will revolve around four different characters, and we're putting the spotlight on their perceptions. The question 'what is good and what is evil' is the key here, that will be just a matter of viewpoint...I believe heavily in moral choices, I'm going to use them A LOT. They're not about being good or bad, but about finding the right balance."



In the same interview, Cage commented on the setting by saying, "I don't want to do a big free-roaming city like GTA, because the flow of the story will then be hard to control. Nevertheless, I do want to incorporate big sets, with a crowd, heavy populated areas like a mall and a subway are going to be in there. Of course, the gameplay has got to make use of that aspect too."

There are four playable characters mentioned ? an FBI profiler named Norman Jayden, a private detective named Scott Shelby, an architect named Ethan Mars, and journalist named Madison Paige. All playable characters are said to be looking for a serial killer known as "The Origami Killer".

-------------------

I'm just hoping this won't turn out to be an interactive movie. It should be a game that properly uses this medium.

Anyone else pumped for this?


----------



## Wesley (May 24, 2009)

Is that a white guy pretending to be a big black guy I hear?  

I don't understand how the game is supposed to be played.  It looks like Resident Evil somehow.


----------



## Furious George (May 24, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Graphics unimpressive with strange looking animation.



The graphics are very impressive and the animation (at least the animation for the girl in the club) is some of the most realistic I've ever seen in a game.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 24, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Is that a white guy pretending to be a big black guy I hear?
> 
> I don't understand how the game is supposed to be played.  It looks like Resident Evil somehow.



Play Indigo Prophecy/Fahrenheit.


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2009)

I'm definetly getting this since I loved Farenheit but the graphics look like they'll be going deep into uncanny valley, the girl in the club trailer's face was so creepy.


----------



## Furious George (May 24, 2009)

Akira said:


> I'm definetly getting this since I loved Farenheit but the graphics look like they'll be going deep into uncanny valley, the girl in the club trailer's face was so creepy.



Yeah, she made a very scary smile... but the way her cheeks perk up is very true to life. It was awesome. I watched the trailer quite a few times just see that part. lol.


----------



## Roy (May 24, 2009)

I really want this game but I have no PS3 =/..price drop please


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2009)

Wesley said:


> *Is that a white guy pretending to be a big black guy I hear?*
> 
> I don't understand how the game is supposed to be played.  It looks like Resident Evil somehow.


That's definitely what I hear. The voice is horrible and the subtitles are horribly timed as well. Graphics and gameplay aren't anywhere near the hype it receives.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2009)

Hopefully the writing and voice acting are just placeholders.

Both seem awful.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2009)

When you say writing I assume you mean dialogue since the story hasn't been revealed yet. If so I agree, the conversation between the detective and the black guy seemed like something from True Crimes lol.


----------



## Thelonious (May 24, 2009)

It looks pretty damn horrible. There's nothing more irritating than white voice actors trying to sound like big, tough black guys.


----------



## Furious George (May 24, 2009)

Well, it seems I'm alone when it comes to the graphics. They look great to me.

I haven't really paid attention to the voice acting. I'll watch the vid over.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

You're not alone..graphics look amazing imo


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 26, 2009)

I don't think the graphics are anything to complain about. The animation and voice-acting is disappointing though.. which could be a big problem seeing how the game is supposed to be played like an interactive story. :/

I'll probably end up with > 5 games for 2009…


----------



## txz (old) (May 27, 2009)

If you don't like QTE's, (Which it seems that most people don't.) Then I would recommend that they stay the hell away from this game. Interesting concept, but the more I look at the game graphically the more I see flaws. The years since it was first show have not been kind to the game. Especially with games like Killzone 2 and Uncharted out there.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Play Indigo Prophecy/Fahrenheit.



Oh man, it certainly reminded me.

A great game but hugely let down by stupid events near the end of this game.

Oh, and who the hell would forgot 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that infamous SEX SCENE??


 I had to rub my eyes just to make sure that I wasn't suffering from hallucination!


----------



## speedstar (Jun 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA0IWhL_PII[/YOUTUBE]

It's called 'Heavy Rain: The Origami Killer' now?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't like the sub title but the game looks amazing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 3, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Oh man, it certainly reminded me.
> 
> A great game but hugely let down by stupid events near the end of this game.
> 
> ...



We just net 10 minutes ago but I love you. LET'S FUCK!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2009)

speedstar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA0IWhL_PII[/YOUTUBE]



Okay, the voice acting is pretty deadpan. But as for the graphics I can confirm you're all nuts. They look amazing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 3, 2009)

The latest trailer was _much_ better.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> We just net 10 minutes ago but I love you. LET'S FUCK!



 How dare you?!

......You'd better be gentle with me, ok?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2009)

Can't wait for this one, looks awesome.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah.

This seems like a project that can either succeed on high levels...or screw up badly.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 16, 2009)

This is honestly one of the most interesting and bizarre game concepts I've heard about. I'm not sure if I want to toss my arms in praise, or remain reserved and skeptical about the follow-through and wait to see how the gameplay mechanics really would suit my tastes. I don't know. I'm definitely interested in the game, at least.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 16, 2009)

Well as I said: it will either blow us away, or screw up badly. It's this type of work.

*Some game-play details:-*



> According to a demonstration given to Edge magazine, the game will use a unique control scheme. A trigger button on the PlayStation 3 controller will move the character forward. It will take advantage of the button's analogue function, allowing the user to control the speed of the character's movement by pressing harder or softer on the button. The left analogue stick will control the movement of the character's head and the direction the character moves in relation to where the character is looking. David Cage explains that this frees the movement of the character from the perspective of the camera. The rest of the game is played using a series of context sensitive actions such as picking up a bottle in a grocery store and hitting a robber on the head with it, and quick time events, normally for chase and combat sequences. Players are able to bring up a selection of their character's current thoughts by holding the L1 button and pressing corresponding buttons to say or do what they're thinking. These thoughts will sometimes blur, and selecting them at the wrong time will affect the character's reaction, causing them to say or do something in the wrong way.
> 
> Action sequences, such as when the player is being attacked, play out as quick time events. Players will be presented with various symbols, requiring them to either press buttons, move the right analogue stick in a certain way, or shake or tilt the controller. Failure to execute these commands take the story along a different path, and certain mistakes will lead to a character's death. For example, in one scene, Norman Jayden is interrogating a suspect named Mad Jack when he starts to suffer from withdrawal symptoms and button prompts will show up. If he fails to take his drugs, he will be taken to a scenario in which he will have to escape from a car before it is thrown into a crusher, killing him. In scenes like these, a 'timer' scene is shown at the bottom of the screen, indicating how long the player has to escape from his predicament.
> 
> If a character dies, the game does not end, and play control switches to another character, with the events of the previous character's death affecting the story. In the event that all four characters die, there is a proper conclusion to the story and the game ends.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm getting this shit


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 17, 2009)

*Some Gameplay Vids*

Saving the Day

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ_A2Tpz2UM&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2009)

Played some of this when I visited Sony Liverpool in October.  Very, very immersive and engaging. =)


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2009)

i'm going to play this no doubt. seems so interesting


----------



## Lucius (Dec 17, 2009)

on my wishlist since e3^^
will be awesome


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks really interesting. I want to play and be a moral ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). :33


----------



## Memos (Dec 17, 2009)

There was already a thread for thsi so I merged.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait. Its like Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy(without the supernatural bullcrap) with more advanced QTE gameplay, better graphics and story.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 17, 2009)

US version is confirmed to be censored, along with other regions excluding japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Censored? 

I don't recall that shit since Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2009)

Censored? The fuck? US dun censored anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a bitch move to get the game rated T for Teen or M for Mature instead of Adult if you ask me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> US version is confirmed to be censored, along with other regions excluding japan.



I wonder if my JP PS3 will show me the boobies.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> US version is confirmed to be censored, along with other regions excluding japan.



Really? Could i get a link? 

Because the developers said that the game won't be censored in any region.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

Censored Heavy Rain on my America?? FUCK THAT SHIT!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> US version is confirmed to be censored, along with other regions excluding japan.



fucking America, i need to move. Censorship is such bullshit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 17, 2009)

oops, did I say censored? Because I meant UN-censored.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> oops, did I say censored? Because I meant UN-censored.



haha nice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL @ No one checking the net to see if that was true.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> oops, did I say censored? Because I meant UN-censored.



Fucker..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Who has time to click links anymore? I take everything said on this forum at face value and 100% truth.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> oops, did I say censored? Because I meant UN-censored.



okay, you got us


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 18, 2009)

so... this game STILL hasn't come out yet? or did it?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm imagining that the sex in Heavy Rain will feel as tacked on as it did in Indigo Prophecy. However, I will be hoping it's not.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 16, 2010)

Is anywhere not selling this game for $70? I want to pre-order it while I have the money since I'm a compulsive spender but I'm not willing to pay $70 for, I might just buy it off kijiji after it's released.

Damn, EB Games is selling it for $59.99 but I hate them


----------



## Lucius (Jan 16, 2010)

^did you check out amazon? 56$

you guys seen the new boxart yet:


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2010)

American boxart sucks ass

European is superior


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2010)

> who also wrote and directed (...) Fahrenheit



Do not want.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2010)

SCEA changed the boxart for NA.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2010)

I like both boxarts, but I actually like US one better since it has more going on.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 16, 2010)

Why do the dudes in marketing think we want to see faces on our video game boxes? MGS4 looks so out of place with the rest of my metal gear collection but i've grown to despise it less. 

Anyways, that heavy rain boxart is being changed because more people would rather the EU version.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 19, 2010)

I look forward to it, don't know much and I don't want to, but the game has been hyped up.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^did you check out amazon? 56$
> 
> you guys seen the new boxart yet:



I haven't seen much trailers and such yet.... but I hope to god that chicks plays a crucial part in the game. Cover looks like shit. I like the paper origami by itsef better.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and I look forward to the nudity and stuff


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 22, 2010)

First review for Heavy Rain : 9/10 - Official Playstation Magazine UK



> Reviewed by Editor-in-chief, Tim Clark, it was his opening sentence that easily confirmed to me that this was another overtly ambitious title that wasn?t going to fall anywhere short of the high expectation surrounding it; ?Having played and replayed Heavy Rain, I?m convinced it?s one of the freshest, most exciting, and even important games on PS3 so far,? before going on to state that ?[he is]also convinced that a lot of people are going to hate it. Or simply be baffled by the fact that you spend quite a bit of time sitting around being sad.?
> 
> There is also plenty of praise for the control scheme, in which ?Every action you perform in the game requires a corresponding button press, stick movement, or Sixaxis shake, from a simple tap of up [on the control stick] to swig juice from the fridge, to a sudden jerk down on the pad to kick a door in, or carefully rotating the right stick to apply a bandage.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Corran (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweet 
Can't wait to get my hands on this game/interactive movie  So many damn awesome games coming out, I'm not sure where I'm gonna find the time to play all these games


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2010)

Gonna import the limited edition, since Quantic Dreams are being asshole with US version of this game...


----------



## Mashy (Jan 30, 2010)

I want to play this game SO badly, and I don't even like games that much. I'm even considering buying a PS3 just so I could play heavy rain.


----------



## Junas (Jan 30, 2010)

I had been looking up this game. I am really intrigued by the mechanism of the game itself. I found out that people were complaining about the voice acting in some of the clips. I don't see what's the big deal about that. Subtitles are enough for me because I am deaf myself.  

Anyone try the four day challenge on Heavy Rain official website yet?


----------



## owaispoul (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a heard a lot a about this game and  I must say this is one of the games that I am looking forward to lay my hands one.   I have seen the demo of this game and it's really awesome. The graphics are one that would make you feel like the character itself does.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

I just pre-ordered this. I guess I should have waited till Feburary because I didn't even get the special prequel chapter demo. I'm sad, I wonder if I go back will Gamestop give me the code?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

The World said:


> I just pre-ordered this. I guess I should have waited till Feburary because I didn't even get the special prequel chapter demo. I'm sad, I wonder if I go back will Gamestop give me the code?



They'll give you the prequel code once the game is in, so you get the code when you pick up the game on release day.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

O ok thanks for the info.

I was checking the Gamestop site and it says you can pick up the code in early February.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

After checking out more trailers.. I can say.. *Do no want.* This game has to be a joke. It's going to flop. The face animation is fucking disgusting.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2010)

Facial animations kinda sucked in ME1...and DA...come on girl


----------



## Furious George (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> After checking out more trailers.. I can say.. *Do no want.* This game has to be a joke. It's going to flop. The face animation is fucking disgusting.



The only face animation that I saw that was disgusting was the black junkyard guy's. Dude looks like a crocodile.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

There is this kid in there name Jason.. so fucking annoying.  ....  ..


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he's autistic or something...


----------



## Inugami (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> After checking out more trailers.. I can say.. *Do no want.* This game has to be a joke. It's going to flop. The face animation is fucking disgusting.



They wanted to be realistic..this is how real people look .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah.. real people eh.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah we look disgusting that's why I never go out of home.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 4, 2010)

Watched the trailers, and boy does this look awful.

Maybe it's just me, but I don't like spending my spare time doing quick time events, roving around with Resident Evil tank controls, and putting makeup on girls who look like transvestites.

Of course, the critics will love it because it's "art" and "ambitious" and "densely plotted..." 



Oxvial said:


> yeah we look disgusting that's why I never go out of home.



So, should I be happy I look good other than my beard?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2010)

The guys look alright, the girl there does not. 

But you should see what people could do with caps of Uncharted 2....Demon Chole and shit.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 5, 2010)

how to get the heavy rain demo early:



			
				noisome07 said:
			
		

> *BREAKING NEWS BREAKING NEWS BREAKING NEWS BREAKING NEWS *
> 
> YOU GUYS CAN FINALLY GET YOUR OWN FUCKING CODES NOW!!! They barely put the site back up and now you guys can stop bugging me.
> 
> ...




the page is kind of overloaded though. have to refresh a lot to get through


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2010)

It sure does rain heavily in this game :33

Demo was pretty good and the control scheme works better than I thought it would. The battle system is also easier to handle than it first seemed.


----------



## Akira (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone else keep falling down the hill in the second scenario? 


*Spoiler*: _Something interesting I noticed in the first part_ 



When the other guy enters her room if you try to leave Shelby will hesitate, meaning when/if you go and save her she has a black eye. If you play it again and go straight to her room after Shelby's asthma attack she won't have the bruises.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 5, 2010)

you forgot to say codes only works on uk accounts.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone can get me a code? I be your best friend!


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a code but it didn't work. WTF

edit : nvm got it plus a new shirt for Home that I never use


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

Got it to, loved the demo, buying the game.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 6, 2010)

the faces/expressions of the people when you play the game look good...kinda the Bayonetta effect when you play the game you don't notice da tiny head .


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2010)

The voice work wasn't really the best, I thought. The hooker's lines were sometimes rushed.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2010)

Well it is just a demo


----------



## Lucius (Feb 6, 2010)

i do believe is the final build though. i hated the quick time events. then i noticed it was set on hard the whole time. might like it more on normal and just concentrating on the  story and less on button pushing.

still aftwer the demo i'm not sure if i want it..


----------



## Inugami (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL yeah it has difficult options ! dunno I didn't expect that in this game ..and that was hard?...it was pretty easy for me but yeah I play a lot of games with qte .


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2010)

qte weren't hard I dnt think, also what you do causes different shit to happen in the story? I hope so.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes if your character dies during quick time he dies for GOOD in that storyline. 

And I loved the music during the fight scene. Voice acting was fine. People just love to complain. Play final fantasy 10 then come back and tell me this is bad voice acting.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yes if your character dies during quick time he dies for GOOD in that storyline.
> 
> And I loved the music during the fight scene. Voice acting was fine. People just love to complain. Play final fantasy 10 then come back and tell me this is bad voice acting.



FF10 having worse voice acting doesn't mean this isn't bad. And i'm hardly one to complain just to complain, I merely didn't like some of the voice acting here.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

Didn't mean you, meant the ones going "Omgz it's so bad, it's unplayable" type.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't mean you, meant the ones going "Omgz it's so bad, it's unplayable" type.



Oh, okay. Some people are either really particular about voice acting or have hyped this game up way too much.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 6, 2010)

I played the demo twice now only the Hotel room part though cause I was seeing how many different scenarios I could make based on what I said to the woman. The first time she cried and was very cooperative and the second she spazzed out and told me to gtfo. I wonder if you can just leave and not do the fight scene, I'll have to try that.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes,  one of the scenarios I made she told me to gtfo so I don't obtain info about the origamiman and I just go without helping her .

btw the second scenario of the demo its almost the same thing no matter what I do? or there's something to change it more ?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 6, 2010)

No other than the conversations with Blake theirs really nothing different out of the crime scene level. I'm gonna try losing the fight next and see what happens.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2010)

Nothing much you  just get really fucked up in the face.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, and you limp down the hall when you leave. 

The QTE fight was very exciting to me. 

How did you get the girl to cooperate with you?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2010)

Tricked her. Tried the buying option and she told me to get the fuck out


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

You limp out even if you press the buttons perfectly.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 12, 2010)

Played demo again. 
The subtitles match the english audio exactly. This is good if you are concerned about the english dub and still want the full impact of the excellent script. 

Also when checking out languages for screams when you just stand outside as Troy gets violent:
English is the most high pitched. 
French is the most muffled. 
Spanish sounds a bit like Japanese might...reminded me of a fighting game a bit. 
Portuguese was the most intense. 

She had one black eye.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 14, 2010)

I just tried out the demo.

To be honest its much better then I expected. Heavy Rain just seemed like a bad idea to me at first, but I could see this being a great game if they do it right.

and its getting good reviews


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 14, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> I just tried out the demo.
> 
> To be honest its much better then I expected. Heavy Rain just seemed like a bad idea to me at first, but I could see this being a great game if they do it right.
> 
> and its getting good reviews



My thought exactly. Likely a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2010)

I had fun with the demo. Now I am going to let the hooker get the black eye.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

I have heard this game is pretty meh.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 15, 2010)

Played the demo. Shit was good, i liked the fight part and retried it till i got it down perfect. And i actually got pretty startled when all of a sudden he got a asthma attack.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2010)

For me it felt like I really was the person.  I got sucked in fairly quickly and had a blast


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been waiting for this game since it was announced. After playing Fahrenheit I couldn't wait for another game by this team and this one looks good.


I haven't had a chance to play it on my own time as I don't have a PS3 but my friend got the demo and I love it. Voice acting is..........hit and miss but I can get past that. I don't see much action coming outta this game and that what I want: I loved Fahrenheit for it's story and choice you could make but the action scenes were good too (except at the end).


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2010)

Gamespot gave it a 8.5, fucking Nazi's.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds fair, this game won't be for everyone. To be honest I expected lower from them. There scores are Lol as of late.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2010)

Game looks fucking epic 

I likely pek pek 

Also phew, for seeing this thread

I was about to make one

I loved Fahrenheit 

"Origami killer" has a nice ring to it. 

Also cool there's a private detective in it.  

Here's the newest trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeM0JrRw998[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 22, 2010)

I am thinking of getting this but I think I will wait for gamers review.


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2010)

friend 

I have to wait till the end of the week to get this game! 

Btw is Ethan a playable character in this game?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, he is.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

<--- My reaction to the demo. Literally.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2010)

I think you need to lower your chair....or get a table for your TV.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

That... or maybe it's something else. 

Anyways, I think the concept is unique. It's definitely a beginning of something that can be great if done correctly. However, it still isn't my cup of Tea... I wont drop 60$ on it for sure. I'm more curious about the game play itself than the story TBH. I think the game play will open up a lot of doors like how RE4 did.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

I see people on my list playing this and I wish I wasn't broke.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 23, 2010)

This game sounds like it may be worth getting since it's getting DLC next month or so? Yeah it does look like it will open a lot of doors in the industry.. Gonna give it a try when i get a chance to


----------



## Stroev (Feb 23, 2010)

First seeing the demo/trailer(the with press x to JASON!) got me thinking ;~; at the end.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Man this game is "heavy" waka waka!  Hehe...aside that, this is definitely fun, though I feel sad making some serious hard choices.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2010)

Love the questions when they come at you fast and the answers are blurry, like real life...shit the game is like a life simulator


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 23, 2010)

I still didn't get it (too busy doing Physics lab reports ).

Will get it tomorrow, hopefully.

So...do we all start with the same character or do we get to choose?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2010)

You switch em up throughout various chapters.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 23, 2010)

The game is feeling way too real right now. I had to stop at a certain part.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 23, 2010)

We Gonna Party like its 1999 ah hahah ah hahaha
This game is da Shiiiiiiiiit


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone know how many chapters exactly? Car scene = wow.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2010)

No, but Cage wanted to keep the game under 10 hours so don't expect it to last forever.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I played the demo at a friends house. Fucking sweet!


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 24, 2010)

I might not even buy this game anymore.

Fucking spammers randomly posting spoilers all over the place...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 First my PS3, now this? Damnit. God fucking damnit!


 (None related to Heavy Rain)


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2010)

Man, I wish I could get my paycheck now and not at the end of the end of the fucking week.


----------



## Kri (Feb 24, 2010)

I was sick in bed all of yesterday so I had plenty of time to get through the game. I loved the emotional response it got from me. I caught myself smiling more than once from playing with Ethan's kids and hearing them laugh... And the other end of the spectrum, where you actually feel torn between decisions or sad because of consequences.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And when I found out who the Origami Killer was, I was so pissed off. The first words from my lips were "oh, that's fucked up," after which I felt so... disgusted with myself for unwittingly making the Origami Killer even more socially sadistic.




There were a few scenes during the credits that I didn't get to see because I didn't get caught by someone or didn't make certain other decisions, so I'm definitely going through again. And I intend to be as big of an asshole as possible this time around.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2010)

This game came out yesterday!? I gotta wait till Friday to get it! NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 24, 2010)

Just finished it and I can proudly say it is one of the best games EVER.

Got some very small gripes, but so small that when you look at the big picture, they're negligible.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice. So far I'm loving it and my cons are very little. Like camera is balls and controls are iffy at times but overall such an exciting moment.


----------



## Roy (Feb 25, 2010)

You think you'll have  review soon, crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

Gonna try to hit for tomorrow night.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 25, 2010)

So anyone else finished this?


*Spoiler*: __ 




I managed to save the kid, found out who the Origami killer is and killed him, and got all four of the characters to show up at the same area in the end.
Ah God that plot twist about who the Origami Killer was still hurts.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 25, 2010)

Great game, wish it was a little longer


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2010)

How long was it exactly?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 25, 2010)

Kaki said:


> How long was it exactly?



I'd say around 10 hours long. 

But that's good for a game like Heavy Rain, any longer and it would have slipped at some point. 

I finished it the day I got it, but trust me it was so satisfying that I didn't notice its length.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2010)

Right, I just want to know how many sittings I should plan for.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 25, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Right, I just want to know how many sittings I should plan for.



Keep in mind that your performance will affect the length.

If you get your characters killed off quickly then the game might not last very long.

I managed to keep them all alive towards the climax of the game and that's why it took a good amount of time.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry about that crazy. I am careful about where to go on the internet until I finish it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

I am too. Some asshole posted it on my youtube page...hope no one else got spoiled.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I already knew cause of that asshole who spoiled it for me but damn...was like "Shit...why?" cause he was easily one of the better "Good" characters. But man did you get that shoot up the mansion scene? Holy FUCKING shit...dude just popped 20 people without flinching.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I already knew cause of that asshole who spoiled it for me but damn...was like "Shit...why?" cause he was easily one of the better "Good" characters. But man did you get that shoot up the mansion scene? Holy FUCKING shit...dude just popped 20 people without flinching.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I got a trophy for that scene for killing all the bastards without getting hit once. 

My most haunting scene is the one where you crawl on broken glass in a tunnel then go through those electric wires. Holy shit man.

And that part where you have to drink the poison...

Definitely a "WHY man?!" scene about Shelby. I liked him the most until I found out and then I hated him with a passion.

I managed to get all four characters to meet at that final level since I got all the evidence necessary to corner Shelby. But the thing is, I also had a perfect playthrough of Shelby's part so I made things difficult without knowing XD.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man. That glass scene...I never moved so slowly on purpose in a game  How about the chopping the finger? I was on the edge on that one. 

Yeah the drinking the poison. I said fuck it and put myself in that position. If I had a son that I had to save I'd do it to find him. This game was on some uncharted 2 shit though with all the stuff he had to go through, wanted to cry for him at times 



Overall my second fave game so far this year.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I felt that I WAS him in the game. That part with the poison was nerve-racking. There was a chair in the level and I made him sit in it LOL.

And the feeling I got when I saved the kid AND didn't die from the poison, I swear I must have felt what he felt and teared up.

So who's your favorite character? Mine is Jayden, man is badass. I can't stand Baker though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I was so happy he didn't die. Well for me I found Ethan most interesting cause he was closet to case, I also liked Jayden and Madison a lot. Shelby I felt was the most relistic and like a episode of law and order or something but when you find out...well he killed Madison for me so fucker got away but up until the twist I liked him a lot. Overall I'll go with Ethan > Jayden > Madison > Shelby.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was so happy he didn't die. Well for me I found Ethan most interesting cause he was closet to case, I also liked Jayden and Madison a lot. Shelby I felt was the most relistic and like a episode of law and order or something but when you find out...well he killed Madison for me so fucker got away but up until the twist I liked him a lot. Overall I'll go with Ethan > Jayden > Madison > Shelby.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he get away for good?

I killed him with Jayden in my play-through.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep he got away. He's on the run but once he killed Madison he ran away. Man the way he killed her in my playthroguh, stuck a pipe through her stomach and flung her...nasty shit. 




*Video Review *NO SPOILERS! *^^* - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs-l52Isfx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I gave him an equally brutal death. Had him fall down on those really sharp huge cylinders that rotate on next to each other.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 27, 2010)

I just finished it. And it was great. pek


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got it yesterday, and the beginning of the game gave me that Shenmue vibe. 

It's like an interactive movie, I feel myself also smiling at the little things I do.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 27, 2010)

The game involves you so much it's more of a video game than most video games


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2010)

No its not a Video Game we have created a Matrix like world.

Its a Movie within a Movie

and the end wtf it was him the whole time


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 27, 2010)

Loved the game all the way to the end, it was a unique experience.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Managed to finish it with everyone staying alive except Shelby, who got knocked into those slashing things. 
I wish he hadn't been the killer though, pretty awesome character, though my favorite has to be Ethan, you feel for the man throughout the whole game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2010)

Just beat this game today. Awesome stuff here.... Greeat graphics, deep gameplay, stirring plot. 

I think the voice acting was a bit iffy at times, (which was disappointing when you consider this game is based solely on characters and narration.) but managed to be convincing when it needed to be. I also thought the facial animations ranged from excellent (particularly for Shelby) to "exorcisty"(any of the kids). Camera got annoying at times. Controls take some getting used to. 

When all is said and done though HR is one of the best gaming experiences I've had in a while. Its refreshing to see a game create such powerful drama without forgetting that it is still just a game (I'm looking at you, Kojima). 

You never feel like you're watching a movie... you are *in* the movie. 

You spend the game terrified that your character will die... and not because it will cost you 1 "man", but because the gameplay mechanics (shaking QTE icons, wavering thoughts, great motion captured body movements) make sure that you feel just as nervous and tense as the character when they get a lamp thrown at them. 

Gaming gold here.* 9/10*


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL, I like how in my playthrough Ethan forgot he had a wife and ran off with Madison. "We ALL deserve the right to a normal life together." Pfft, girl got a lot of nerve. You would think *she* was Shaun's mama.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 28, 2010)

Did anyone decide to kill the man in trial 3 ?? the one with the shotgun

the beginning of the game was meh imo but fuck did it get good as hell as you progress


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2010)

Finished the game, at first is was meh and the it got goood ...

Reminded me of Silent Hill somehow with all thoses scary moments ( Glass pieces and electric shits, god that got me so scared )

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't killed the shotgun guy.
Didn't drink the poison, but found Shaun anyway ( thanks to the mobile, and the boat like noises )


Fucked with Madison, Shaun lived ...




When I saw 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Scott freakin' Shelby burning all the proofs and you see him underhis true face I was like "Oh what is scott doing, It's like he's ... HOLY SHIT !" I like you asshole. So Jaydan was like the TV Hero. Shaun, Madison and Ethan got a happy family ending. And the hooker spits on Scott's grave


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd like to play this game but some shithead spoiled the Origami Killer's identity for me.
Is it still worth playing?

I mean, with some games spoilers suck ass, but you can live with them.
But this game is ALL about the story, as the gameplay is 90% you doing a quictime event to progress said story.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 28, 2010)

should I buy or rent this game?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2010)

I think you should buy it to support this kind of endeavor, and there are a lot of ways to replay it.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> I'd like to play this game but some shithead spoiled the Origami Killer's identity for me.
> Is it still worth playing?



Most definitely. 



Tenacious Lee said:


> should I buy or rent this game?



Depends on how much you love narrative, I guess.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> I'd like to play this game but some shithead spoiled the Origami Killer's identity for me.
> Is it still worth playing?
> 
> I mean, with some games spoilers suck ass, but you can live with them.
> But this game is ALL about the story, as the gameplay is 90% you doing a quictime event to progress said story.



Yes some asshole spoiled it for me too but still an amazing game.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

Without spoilers, how hard or easy is it to get your character killed?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Without spoilers, how hard or easy is it to get your character killed?



It depends on how good you are with QTE's, to be honest. 

If you suck at them expect to lose a character or two.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah simple slipup can kill a character. But it's awesome to hold a life and be able to save/kill someone.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 1, 2010)

how many possible ending is there in the game?


*Spoiler*: __ 



For me, jayden didnt solve the crime.Ethan drank the poison, found shaun. Shelby chased madison till ethan shot him. Madison became a writer, ethan and shaun found a new place and jayden retired


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

Picked this (and a PS3) up yesterday.

I just had the stripping scene in Blue Lagoon.  What % of the way through the game?


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 1, 2010)

Some stupid bastard on youtube posted who the origami killer was, Is it really 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shelby


 I just need a yes or no. If it's not then please dont tell me who the killer is.


----------



## Mendrox (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes that person is the killer.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh fuck shit that fucking bastard, how relevant is that plot twist to the game overall. I know the point of it is to catch the killer. Just seems redundant now to get the game now that I know who the killer is.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

That is an entirely different discussion.  In general it should be the path that you enjoy that motivates you to do what you do-not just the end. Do you even watch the credits? Then why play for them?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Question: can you beat the game without figuring out who the Origami killer is?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Question: can you beat the game without figuring out who the Origami killer is?



I've been told there are 7 different endings, so that could be one.

I know one of the gold trophies is called "Perfect Crime" which may lead to that ending.

On a somewhta unrelated note, I failed the Pride Saved trophy somethign fierce.  (Take off no more than one item of clothing during the strip-tease)  I dont know why the lamp never occured to me.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 2, 2010)

Heavy Rain sales 500,000 copies on its first week.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

It does depend on where the sales go from there. That's not a bad start.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 2, 2010)

Well it's pretty conflicted. I've read a lot of spoilers that That Person is the killer. Then I also hear people say there are 20 endings and the killer can change. 

So...meh. 

Personally I just got done with a particular grueling part of the game with Ethan. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The finger cutting lol. Used the kitchen knife that was stuck on the wall. The cutting didn't seem bad but damn Ethan's cries afterwards really got me. 

Spoiler tagged just in case even though the finger cutting has been mentioned by some previews before




Oh and I wouldn't exactly call VGchart accurate. But if Heavy Rain hits over 2 million sales by the end of the year, it should be considered a great success. Hell, 1 million should be a success too.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaki said:


> That is an entirely different discussion.  In general it should be the path that you enjoy that motivates you to do what you do-not just the end. Do you even watch the credits? Then why play for them?



That's true, just placed an order for it online should arrive in a couple of days.



Fenix said:


> Well it's pretty conflicted. I've read a lot of spoilers that That Person is the killer. Then I also hear people say there are 20 endings and the killer can change.
> 
> So...meh.
> 
> ...



Well it's done half a million in a week so it should easily hit a million before the year is finished. Can anyone tell me how long the game is?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

Uncharted has done like 3.4 mill to date and that is the absolute GoTY.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Question: can you beat the game without figuring out who the Origami killer is?



Well, I just completed the game this morning.  And I would have to say that with how the killer is revealed, it is very unlikely that there is an ending you don't discover who the killer is.


----------



## Trick2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> On a somewhta unrelated note, I failed the Pride Saved trophy somethign fierce.  (Take off no more than one item of clothing during the strip-tease)  I dont know why the lamp never occured to me.



lol I know...it seems that I will never get that trophy...


----------



## Klue (Mar 3, 2010)

So, what did they censor, exactly?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 3, 2010)

Klue said:


> So, what did they censor, exactly?



Nothing really, they just make sure the camera stays above the waist.

I got 3 scenes with chest shots of the playable female in my play through.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

The game was not censored at all for the US.


----------



## Klue (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet! :ho

But too bad they hadn't included a playable sex scene, like the pc version of Indigo Prophecy/Fahrenheit. 

:ho


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear there is the start of a sex scene at least...


----------



## Draffut (Mar 3, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I hear there is the start of a sex scene at least...



Yes, but it isn't interactive past the first like 10 seconds.  and it's just like pants on dry humpin anyhow.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, if it's like a movie most movies don't have full out sex scenes. 
X rated ones do....and there is always Sexy Beach 3.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 4, 2010)

Started playing today, and I'm up to the first time we see the girl character. Really loving it so far but I think there's something wrong with my copy or ps3. The game framerate keeps dropping pretty often and the load times are horribly long :S


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

Just got it. Installing. Stoked.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 5, 2010)

Just finished.

Loved it overall. Not without faults of course.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yes, but it isn't interactive past the first like 10 seconds.  and it's just like pants on dry humpin anyhow.



Not exactly... its hard to see but near the very end of the sex scene its clear that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madison has her pants off. You can see a bit of her bare leg in the air behind the bed before the scene ends. Ethan was puttin' in work.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 6, 2010)

I must be the only one here who didn't get that scene you guys are talking about.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Was it that part in the motel when Madison tries to kiss Ethan? First thing I thought was "dude you got a wife" so I didn't let him kiss her, and she left the room.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 6, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I must be the only one here who didn't get that scene you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



......How did you miss the fact that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ethan and his wife were divorced after Jason died


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

Didn't expect to beat it on day one but I did. 


*Spoiler*: _My ending_ 



I'll post it in full tomorrow cause it's late but here's what happened. I did all the trials for Ethan including drinking the poison and saved Shaun. With Madison she figured out that Scott was the O.K. through his mom. With Shelby after Lauren from our car being thrown into a lake he went apeshit and killed everyone in that rich guys mansion since he did it. I really messed up with Jayden cause I knew Shelby was the killer but I thought I learned enough that Jayden knew that but when I quit ARI he was like "I can't do it....I can't do it" so that really bummed me out. Okay I'm jumping all over the place now but I forgot to mention that Madison went to shelbys to confront him but she got locked in his secret closet room and barely escaped from Shelby setting up his apartment to explode. But I think most of you must have got ghat scenario.
My ending ending was with Ethan being shot right after he revived Shaun through CPR by Shelby and then there was a chase sequence between Madison and Shelby which ended with Ethan coming out of no where and killing Shelby right before he was about to kill Madison. All the while Jayden was in his office. Which really got me sad since I wanted him to be the one who wrapped everything up so that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Blake could eat his own dick. In the epilogue Jayden was resigning from the FBI because he thought he wasn't cut out for it since he didn't catch the origami killer. Madison published a book called Heavy Rain. Ethan and Shaun got a new apartment and were really happy. Shelby was dead.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Fenix said:


> ......How did you miss the fact that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought they were temporarily seperated, not divorced. Ethan says it himself


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I must be the only one here who didn't get that scene you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the same thing too but kissed her anyway and felt bad afterward.  Madison is hot so I fell into her trap. I guess that's a testament to how powerful this game is at certain points.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Didn't expect to beat it on day one but I did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My ending_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Jayden had never met Shelby, so he doesn't know who the killer is, or the location on the waterfront until you go through all the evidence you can.  If you manage to get all 4 hero's to the Warehouse at the end, then Jayden stops Shelby from shooting Ethan, and Jayden/Shelby have a fight on the conveyor belts outside.  Madison comes in after and helps Ethan revive Shaun and they walk out together.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 6, 2010)

About how much longer do I have to play after ethan goes to the garage?


----------



## Fenix (Mar 6, 2010)

Kaki said:


> About how much longer do I have to play after ethan goes to the garage?



Ethan getting to the garage? That's like....the first trial he has to face...

You have a lot more to go....a lot...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, it took 2-3 hours, and I did it twice with different friends.....The game is under 10 hours.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 6, 2010)

I beat the game on my birthday. (Thursday) There was much celebration. All four made it to the finale. I had to cheat a little but I wanted to see the best ending. Next time I'll play it as it's meant to be played.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I beat the game on my birthday. (Thursday) There was much celebration. All four made it to the finale. I had to cheat a little but I wanted to see the best ending. Next time I'll play it as it's meant to be played.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would say the best ending is the "perfect crime" one.  you basically kill everone but shelby and make sure he gets away.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Didn't expect to beat it on day one but I did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My ending_
> ...



exactly the same but, i didnt kill the guy with the daughters


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

I killed the drug seller cause he emptied his shotty trying to kill me so i might as well return the favor. Anyways got all but two trophies now, "perfect crime" and the see all endings one. I have it until Friday so might as well get perfect crime. Glad that I didn't buy it, even though it's a amazing game I'm already bored of it after getting a few different endings today and sure as hell don't have the patience to go find all 22 epilogues.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 7, 2010)

Why would you force yourself to get all the endings 

Of course it would make anyone bored of the game if you're just constantly replaying parts you don't like solely for a little trophy to pop up.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. I finished it with a few friends last night. Each of us played a different character and this game was a trip. It really resonated with me in parts. 

1. The score was excellent and defined enough to have it's own personality. 
2. I loved the locations you go to. They are stunning and fresh because they are real places that you don't go to in games like FF or Resistance, etc. They feel just as crisp and epic at times though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The therapist's office, red hallway and white room, nursing home, and convenience store were particularly striking. 



3. The graphics are searing.  Screen tear was present but minimal. 
4. I like the walking idea but in execution it fucks up a lot.
5. It does the most amazing things with crowds. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the panic attack 



6. There could have been a bit more interaction at times and I'd like even more options, but I that could be my thing at times for thinking too outside of character. 
7. I WANT those ARI shades!
8. It seems hard to die 
*Spoiler*: __ 



SS cannot die. Right? 



9. The finger twisting mechanic was never too tricky on medium, I will try on hard later. 
10. I played in french and the voices all sounded great. 
11. Fight choreography is amazing with all the improvised weapons. 

Current main question: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did ethan see drowned bodies and have origami? 




I had 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone get to the warehouse. My madison friend fucked up on the bike part and caused my ethan to get shot to hell as he came out alone. Thus, Madison writes Heavy rain, shawn goes with his mom. I went right back to change that ending. Madison gets into the warehouse and she walks out with ethan who uses his son as a shield from the police. Either way shelby gets shreded up. Jaden goes on TV then reviews the case file and the little blue tanks come out without ARI on...reminded me of Satoshi Kon or something. He had previously taken a trip to in his room after the old guy warned him not to...




I think the killer's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



motives are sound, and he is pretty twisted for doing follow up investigations of his victim's families...rather curious if you go around saving them.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Why would you force yourself to get all the endings
> 
> Of course it would make anyone bored of the game if you're just constantly replaying parts you don't like solely for a little trophy to pop up.


I wasn't trying to get all endings I was just messing around with the last few chapters to see how it would all go down. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like Madison not making it out of Shelby's house, Jayden getting killed, Ethan putting Shaun on the ground before he opens the door to leave which results in him getting shot to shit





Kaki said:


> Current main question:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


That was one of the things that didn't make sense at all. There's that and another one I found was that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jayden would always have a container of tripto even after you flush it in the toilet. Also yeah, Shelby can't die.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2010)

AS for DLC...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guess we'll get two SS episodes, one killing and one actually not being a bastard...I could go for another kill everyone in the mansion episode... 




As for the killer: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The only way the plothole of SS's thoughts being unware of his own work is that he indeed has split personalities or somehow is unaware that he is the killer. 
Also, why does he pull the gun on Ethan just when he made every sacrifice for his son. Also, from the start he already saw that he would DIE for his son by jumping in front of a car...he didn't need to prove anything. So, there is a little miss there. 

On the optimistic side, at the start he says to parents "Another child could die if you don't help my investigation." It does not work if he knows he's the killer.

Regardless it's really cool if you get caught after killing the typwriter guy. SS's expression when Blake asks him to let him know if he knows anything.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There are tons of plot holes in the game like Shelby's thoughts especially at the cemetery where his thoughts make it sound like he has no idea who John is because he keeps saying "that kid" instead of John. On second playthrough there are a bunch of things that don't add up


----------



## Amuro (Mar 7, 2010)

Finished it tonight such an amazing game. Such a gripping story the qte's were an afterthought i just wanted to see what was going to happen next.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got such a fucked up ending, Jaden got chewed up on the conveyor belt, Ethan got shot to shit after putting sean down to open the door and Shelby got away with it. 

I liked the little nod to a possible sequel during the epilogue with Madison.




Definately replaying this to get a better ending. So glad i traded in AvP for this.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also yeah, Shelby can't die.



He was killed at the end of my playthrough...


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2010)

Kaki said:


> As for the killer:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Much of Shelby's thoughts and actions were not what really happened.  Like when he murders the typewriter guy, it doesn't show you doing it till later on.  This was done intentionally, it isn't a plot hole.

He pulls the gun on Ethan to keep his identity hidden. As Ethan had now seen him.

He says thing to the parents like "Another child could die if you don't help my investigation." because he is trying to trick them into giving up any other evidence they might have.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> He was killed at the end of my playthrough...


He can't until the end is what I meant.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2010)

Jewsuke: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So, his actions are what we would think as him? or what he wants the player to think?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> He can't until the end is what I meant.



Can during mansion scene...dunno if you mean that as ending too.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2010)

Can you? I tried but got tempted and did one or two button presses and escaped automatically.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

But by the mansion scene Ethan is on his last trial. I couldn't get him to die any time before that.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm saying shelby can't die before the final location.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

What about the underwater scene?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2010)

Takes FooorEEever for it to become critical and when it does, you automatically swim to safety.  At least that's how it was on normal difficulty.  Well, I did shake the controller a few times just for fun...

Some of the scenes really lose their edge on a second play through because of this.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

There were only two times where I was seriously panicking. One was in the power plant trying to get past the electric conductors (I was really close to dying tons of times) and the other was in the ex-doctor guy's basement.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2010)

I and others have panicked at the: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



first car crash, hold up in convenience store, shooting drug dealer, burning room, car grinding with mad jack, madison jumping out the window before the cops bust in, poison drink, ect


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Shouldn't the taxidermist DLC be out for people who didn't pre-order by now?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2010)

No, it's gonna be a month or two.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Shit, well what percentage of trophies are you at? I'm 81% but that's as far as I'll go. The Kamikaze trophy is pissing me off and I'm sure as hell not gonna do the perfect crime trophy by Friday and won't even try the 22 endings one.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2010)

I think there are 6 endings you need for the trophy? I'm gonna go all the way because I love the game and I am still in the heat of my being a trophy whore. 
Way of the Samurai has 22 endings.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2010)

Has anyone here addressed how much of an idiot Jason was in the prologue? I mean what the hell was he even thinking?


----------



## Gino (Mar 9, 2010)

^^Omg he pisses me off 
*Spoiler*: __ 



running off every chance he gets!!


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2010)

Gino said:


> ^^Omg he pisses me off
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And to make things worse he decides to not only leave the mall after being told not to wander off but cross the road too. Where the hell was he even going?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2010)

Funny thing is I saw a spoiler image before I played that looked like you had a gun and could press X to kill jason in the motel or the living room or someplace.


----------



## Maxi (Mar 10, 2010)

I've watched a whole walkthrough of this game.
Is it worth the money after you already seen most of it?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by worth it. I guess same as any game, only this one is excellent and different.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Koekguy15 said:


> I've watched a whole walkthrough of this game.
> Is it worth the money after you already seen most of it?



Why did you ruin such an experience by watching the play-through? 

Still, go and get it. It has multiple endings at least.

If you have to then rent it because to be honest this game can only be played once. As in, playing it more than once will take away its magic.

I played it once and have no intention of playing another story. I will however give it to my sister and friends to play.


----------



## Maxi (Mar 10, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Why did you ruin such an experience by watching the play-through?
> 
> Still, go and get it. It has multiple endings at least.
> 
> ...



I was so amazed by this game and i didn't have the money to buy it at the moment it came out. I thought that i would watch 2 parts but then in ended up in 60 parts.


----------



## Akira (Mar 11, 2010)

Beat this today, I got the best ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jayden went from being my least liked character in the entire game to tied with Ethan for my favourite, he was such a badass at the end too. I loved the Shining references with ARI and the hallucinations and the game seemed to be bursting at the seams with references and shout outs. Only a few things stuck out as silly to me, Shelby's thoughts in the cemetery and  Madison getting into the fucking fridge to escape the burning apartment


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe it was an old fridge. Did you see the latest indie movie?


----------



## Corran (Mar 11, 2010)

I finished it a couple weeks ago and forgot to post in here 

I ended up with about 3 of the main playable characters dead. And I didn't even mean to


----------



## Maxi (Mar 13, 2010)

Corran said:


> I finished it a couple weeks ago and forgot to post in here
> 
> I ended up with about 3 of the main playable characters dead. And I didn't even mean to



Sick:amazed!
How actually?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

When was it that the DLC will come out again?


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2010)

I am in love with this game 



*Spoiler*: __ 





I 

can't 

believe it


Shelby was the Origami killer all along.  

That really broke my heart when I played the game for the first time.  

The man was such a cool sour-faced bad-ass PI. 

Jayden and Madison finally finding out who the real killer was are in my top ten favorite moments of the game.




Also anyone 

Face to face  


*Spoiler*: __ 




My favorite mission in the entire game pek pek

Smoked all them motherfuckers in Kramer's place








> Has anyone here addressed how much of an idiot Jason was in the prologue? I mean what the hell was he even thinking?



He's a little kid

What, you've never done anything like that when you were younger?

Btw how much fridge brilliance was there in this game you guys?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2010)

The taxidermist was the most terrifying thing I have ever played


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2010)

Koekguy15 said:


> Sick:amazed!
> How actually?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I screwed up a few things 
First thing I screwed up was the FBI guy not getting all the clues so I spent way too long in the research bit and he eventually died  I missed one clue during the fight in the guys offices because I screwed up one of the actions so he didn't drop one of the clues.
Second thing which led to a death was I didn't get the girl to find out where the kid is, she got everything else except the location because I buggered up the password to Shelby's computer.
So that led to Ethan being alone when he found his kid. Now I should say it was a total fluke I picked the right location  Now I rescued the kid alone, Shelby shows up and spouts his nonsense. Ethan points the gun and I decide to let him go because I hope the cops will get him.
What happens after that is the cops fuckin kill Ethan because they thought he had a gun 
Now thats two dead. The last is Shelby, the girl that went around with him shot him in the head in the epilogue.

Sorry I spaced out on a few of the names.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I thought I had it bad because I got everyone to the end and the f'd up all the qte's
*Spoiler*: __ 



, which gets you the so close trophy


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys suck 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally, Jayden was the only one who died for me. Fucking Mad Jack killed him.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2010)

looks like I have to get this game hmm?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> You guys suck
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pssh 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Origami Killer killed Jayden in my story


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> You guys suck
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






Hellion said:


> Pssh
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Pssh


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jayden killed BOTH Mad Jack and Origami killer for me 




Beat that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 15, 2010)

I hate you, Mohamed


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 24, 2010)

Holy shit this game is so epic. I just finished healing up Ethan after the Butterfly test. Man so good. How far am I by the way?


----------



## Tyranisoar (Mar 25, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Holy shit this game is so epic. I just finished healing up Ethan after the Butterfly test. Man so good. How far am I by the way?



I think your about 40% done with the game.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyranisoar said:


> I think your about 40% done with the game.



Seriously? Cool only been playing for about 2 days aswell. I failed the test and yet I got a trophy called "coward" lol seriously, i didnt know where the fuck to go when I was in that tunnel with all the glass in it.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2010)

So I'm doing the sex scene with Madison and try to restart it but then my PS3 freezes and I restart only to find that my whole game has fucking been deleted and it started me over at the prologue.

Jesus fucking Christ WHAT THE FUCK? I must have been 60 or 70% done with the game. Was this piece of shit punishing me for watching some dumb sex scene or some shit, because I just got fucking screwed. I must have played this game for over 10 hours and now everything is gone. How the hell do I get it back?


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow I haven't heard of deleting game saves before. Sucks for you dude


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2010)

I think there were some talk about that, if you tried to restart the game you would lose some progress. Like for key characters who dies and you try to restart, they still won't come back because you are past the point. I didn't think it will be that big until you brought it up. I am not sure fully, though.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright guys, I just want to know a little heads up. 

I have failed the car test.
I have failed the butterfly test.
I passed the cutting finger one
I didnt shoot that guy
and I drank that poison.

Will I save Shaun and still be alive? Or am I gonna die?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought you couldn't continue the trials if you failed one of em. And I'm not answering your question because it would ruin the game for you.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 3, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I thought you couldn't continue the trials if you failed one of em. And I'm not answering your question because it would ruin the game for you.



That's only if it saves, you have to quickly pause it and go to main menu then you get a retry.


This game kicks ass, I completed it in 1 day.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

So me and my buddy started this game last night.. most _intense_ shit ever.


----------



## Keiryu (Apr 5, 2010)

so I completed the game and wow.... kind of obvious. But the most intense shit evar. ;nod


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2010)

YES! I finished the game a few days ago and I saved Shaun, Madison gave me the address. hehe It dont matter if you fail the trials, you could fail all the trials and still save Shaun as long as you get the address which Madison finds in the killer's place. Loved it. 

But then Ethan died after cause I drank the poison  damn if only I didn't make Ethan drink it


----------



## Akira (Apr 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> YES! I finished the game a few days ago and I saved Shaun, Madison gave me the address. hehe It dont matter if you fail the trials, you could fail all the trials and still save Shaun as long as you get the address which Madison finds in the killer's place. Loved it.
> 
> But then Ethan died after cause I drank the poison  damn if only I didn't make Ethan drink it



Uh, Ethan survives if you drink the "poison". It wasn't really poisonous, just another test.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I completed the game.. everyone survived.  Happy ending.. thank fucking God. I wasn't gonna stand for any of that depressing BS.  The only fight that was lost was the first one in the game with the kids.  Great story imo. Gameplay got boring at times but over all, its a really good game.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 10, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> YES! I finished the game a few days ago and I saved Shaun, Madison gave me the address. hehe It dont matter if you fail the trials, you could fail all the trials and still save Shaun as long as you get the address which Madison finds in the killer's place. Loved it.
> 
> *But then Ethan died after cause I drank the poison  damn if only I didn't make Ethan drink it*



 Are you lying?


----------



## Keiryu (Apr 10, 2010)

I just wanted to ask. I recently bought the soundtrack on itunes, but it didnt have the song that I really wanted on there. I was just wondering if anybody knew the name of the song that plays on the radio when you go upstairs while Shawn is downstairs watching tv before you tell him to go to bed.


----------



## Freija (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a step for step guide how to make the origami lizard? I checked my grandma's origami books but couldn't find that type of lizard.


No Youtube links please just images.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

Anyone here get Ethan captured and have Jayden punch Carter Blake? 

I'm upset that I sold the game and didn't get to do that part.


----------



## Freija (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, but no :/ 

Did anyone let Lauren die on purpose?


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

Freija said:


> Sorry, but no :/
> 
> Did anyone let Lauren die on purpose?



lol no 

....Okay, yeah I did...When I saw her part in the other endings 

Shelby is a sick fuck for being a romantic with a chick like 20 years younger than him.


----------



## Helix (May 17, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Shelby is a sick fuck for being a romantic with a chick like 20 years younger than him.



I feel nothing but contempt for him.

Nothing but contempt.

Anyways, I finally picked up this game and completed it. It is easily one of my favorite games now. I'll probably end up replaying it to get different endings. My first playthrough I finished all the trials and got the "good" ending for Ethan.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pulling the trigger on the guy in trial 4 was more friggen intense than I thought. But... cutting my finger off in the third trial made me scream inside.


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2010)

I swear to god, Baby master is the hardest trophy in this game, fucking impossible to rock the baby to sleep.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

Corran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



, all your characters (except Madison) were killed.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Playing this game in French is fooking awesome.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

^ This game was created by a French developer, right?


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Not sure.. but the English voices were annoying. So I turned on French. (On my first play through.) Now it's weird to hear it in English.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

, for doing it on your first playthrough.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Not sure.. but the English voices were annoying. So I turned on French. (On my first play through.) Now it's weird to hear it in English.


Why would you turn the game gay?


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

DarkZero said:


> , for doing it on your first playthrough.






Jon Snow said:


> Why would you turn the game gay?


U MAD?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 20, 2010)

They might be turning this into a film


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.gamespot.com/news/6263123.html?tag=latestheadlines%3Btitle%3B2




Heavy Rain is about decisions, branching plot, and immersing you into the world/character role. As a film it will just be a generic thriller.


----------



## Gaiash (May 20, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> They might be turning this into a film
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


But will they have the scenes of Ethan brushing his teeth and yelling "Jason!" in the film?


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> They might be turning this into a film
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Why would they do that. The game was good because of that, if the game was linear _like a movie_ then it would have been boring.

UNLESS they plan to make the movie interactive.. but then why do that when the "movie" is already interactive on the PS3.


----------



## Felt (Jun 2, 2010)

So I've been going through trying to get all the trophies, I get to the "Jayden Blues" Chapter and the game just freezes, meaning I can no longer complete certain trophies... has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Gino (Jun 2, 2010)

^^Yes!! and It deleted all my save data in the progress fuck


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 2, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> So I've been going through trying to get all the trophies, I get to the "Jayden Blues" Chapter and the game just freezes, meaning I can no longer complete certain trophies... has this happened to anyone else?



Jayden Blues is one of the easiest trophies ever 

It's dead easy to platinum this game.


----------



## Felt (Jun 3, 2010)

Gino said:


> ^^Yes!! and It deleted all my save data in the progress fuck


I hope they resolve this issue 


TheDarkLord said:


> Jayden Blues is one of the easiest trophies ever
> 
> It's dead easy to platinum this game.



It's like you didn't read my post at all.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> I hope they resolve this issue





The World said:


> So I'm doing the sex scene with Madison and try to restart it but then my PS3 freezes and I restart only to find that my whole game has fucking been deleted and it started me over at the prologue.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ WHAT THE FUCK? I must have been 60 or 70% done with the game. Was this piece of shit punishing me for watching some dumb sex scene or some shit, because I just got fucking screwed. I must have played this game for over 10 hours and now everything is gone. How the hell do I get it back?



Yeah like, What the fuck Heavy Rain devs? I stopped playing 2 months ago cause of this shit. I gotta start the whole game over again.


----------

